# Petite Adult Beginner Seeking Advice



## Extreme vft17 (Mar 29, 2007)

*Well*

First of all welcome to AT.


Your best bet may be to find a couple of shops within an hour or two drive that have these bows and others and go and try them. Hopefully you will stay right on budget, but just try to find the one you like best. Not sure where you are located, but hopefully you will find a few shops.

Good luck!


----------



## Extreme vft17 (Mar 29, 2007)

*oops! Lack of sleep from fishing!*

here are a few in your area!

1Finnwood Products 
516 Mill St, Cincinnati, OH 45215 » Map 
(513) 761-0198 
3.9 miles 0.0 Be the first to review » Website » More 
Where: Arlington HeightsWhat: Archery Equipment & Supplies, Sporting Goods
39.218697 -84.45232 3.92481512803125 organic 
Email Send to Phone Facebook Twitter Improve this listing Inaccurate result? 
2Vance's Shooters Supplies & Buckeye Outdoors 
3723 Cleveland Ave, Columbus, OH 43224 » Map 
(614) 454-3174 
100.4 miles 0.0 Be the first to review » Website » More 
Where: North LindenWhat: Archery Equipment & Supplies
40.04429 -82.9587 100.382089902934 organic 
Email Send to Phone Facebook Twitter Improve this listing Inaccurate result? 
3Shooters Supply & Sporting Goo 
3450 Richardson Rd, Independence, KY 41051 » Map 
(859) 356-3300 
13.7 miles 0.0 Be the first to review » More 
What: Archery Equipment & Supplies, Guns & Gunsmiths, Sporting Goods
38.976044 -84.54349 13.6625575018486 organic 
Email Send to Phone Facebook Twitter Improve this listing Inaccurate result? 
4Foster Manufacturing 
4283 Armstrong Blvd, Batavia, OH 45103 » Map 
(513) 735-9770 
14 miles 0.0 Be the first to review » Website » More 
What: Archery Equipment & Supplies
39.08152 -84.2174 13.9898715296126 organic 
Email Send to Phone Facebook Twitter Improve this listing Inaccurate result? 
5Stenger Outdoor Products 
204 Main St, Addyston, OH 45001 » Map 
(513) 941-1306 
13.8 miles 0.0 Be the first to review » More 
What: Archery Equipment & Supplies, Guns & Gunsmiths, Sporting Goods
39.13838 -84.7129 13.8142534089734 organic 
Email Send to Phone Facebook Twitter Improve this listing Inaccurate result? 
6Mark's Guns Inc 
7413 Dixie Hwy, Florence, KY 41042 » Map 
(859) 525-6466 
14.6 miles 0.0 Be the first to review » More 
What: Archery Equipment & Supplies, Guns & Gunsmiths, Gun Safety & Marksmanship Instruction
38.995747 -84.6255 14.6200910238061 organic 
Email Send to Phone Facebook Twitter Improve this listing Inaccurate result? 
7Coraggio Outdoors 
1053 Alpine Ct, Independence, KY 41051 » Map 
(859) 817-9913 
15.9 miles 0.0 Be the first to review » Website » More 
What: Archery Equipment & Supplies, Sporting Goods, Camping Equipment
38.96208 -84.60422 15.9149518707093 organic 
Email Send to Phone Facebook Twitter Improve this listing Inaccurate result? 
8Vance's Shooters Supplies & Buckeye Outdoors 
3723 Cleveland Ave, Columbus, OH 43224 » Map 
(614) 428-0037 
100.4 miles 0.0 Be the first to review » Website » More 
Where: North LindenWhat: Guns & Gunsmiths
40.04429 -82.9587 100.382089902934 organic 
Email Send to Phone Facebook Twitter Improve this listing Inaccurate result? 
9Roberson Sporting Goods 
6348 Middletown Germantown Rd, Middletown, OH 45042 » Map 
(513) 422-4191 
27 miles 0.0 Be the first to review » Yellow Pages Ad » More 
What: Guns & Gunsmiths
39.548187 -84.38335 26.9704715308152 organic 
Email Send to Phone Facebook Twitter Improve this listing Inaccurate result? 
10Third Hand Inc 
10137 Timbercreek Dr, Union, KY 41091 » Map 
(859) 384-2732 
21.1 miles 0.0 Be the first to review » More 
What: Archery Equipment & Supplies, Archery Equipment & Supplies-Wholesale & Manufacturers
38.94338 -84.730576 21.067081597613 organic 
Email Send to Phone Facebook Twitter Improve this listing Inaccurate result? 
11The Archery Shop 
984 Dubois Rd, Franklin, OH 45005 » Map 
(937) 550-4265 
28.9 miles 0.0 Be the first to review » More 
What: Archery Equipment & Supplies, Guns & Gunsmiths
39.569065 -84.333374 28.8887665076227 organic 
Email Send to Phone Facebook Twitter Improve this listing Inaccurate result? 
Business in related categories to Archery Equipment & SuppliesPin Target World 
2300 E Kemper Rd, Cincinnati, OH 45241 » Map 
(513) 772-3343 2.0 (20) » Website » Yellow Pages Ad » More 
Where: SharonvilleWhat: Rifle & Pistol Ranges
39.28471 -84.43524 8.55704752946091 cat-expand 
Email Send to Phone Facebook Twitter Improve this listing 
Pin Bass Pro Shops Outdoor World Inc 
300 Cincinnati Mills Dr, Cincinnati, OH 45240 » Map 
(513) 826-5200 3.5 (3) » More 
Where: Forest ParkWhat: Guns & Gunsmiths, Sporting Goods, Gun Safety & Marksmanship Instruction
39.30261 -84.52227 10.3259238734872 cat-expand 
Email Send to Phone Facebook Twitter Improve this listing 
Pin Finer Diamonds Inc 
137 E Kemper Rd, Cincinnati, OH 45246 » Map 
(513) 671-2554 4.5 (2) » More 
Where: SpringdaleWhat: Guns & Gunsmiths, Jewelry Repairing, Pawnbrokers
39.287937 -84.466255 8.71567558220224 cat-expand 
Email Send to Phone Facebook Twitter Improve this listing 
Pin Arms And Accessories 
3400 Harrison Ave, Cincinnati, OH 45211 » Map 
(513) 481-4444 0.0 Be the first to review » More 
Where: CheviotWhat: Guns & Gunsmiths, Gun Safety & Marksmanship Instruction
39.15544 -84.60645 8.02583430491747 cat-expand 
Email Send to Phone Facebook Twitter Improve this listing 
Pin Afield 
7208 Harrison Ave, Cincinnati, OH 45247 » Map 
(513) 353-3536 0.0 Be the first to review » More 
What: Guns & Gunsmiths, Sporting Goods, Gun Safety & Marksmanship Instruction
39.216213 -84.67708 12.3722615161855 cat-expand 
Email


----------



## Buttersnaps (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks for the replies and welcome - greatly appreciate it.

I have spend the better part of the day calling around. Unfortunately there are only a handful of shops that even stock the traditional recurve / longbow, much less carry the 20# - 25# draw wt range. (I looked at the bow more carefully during lesson today and saw that it was an Indian one piece fiberglass No. 30, 20# draw wt bow, 24" draw length - not the previous 30 - 35#).

The good news is that I was measured & was determined to have about a 20" draw length. I also visited Target World and tried out their 20# jr take-down bow and it felt great. So Im confident that my draw wt is 20#.

Having skimmed through many beginner threads on this forum, I noticed the consistent advice in searching for that first bow is to 'try' and decide on the right bow on 'feel.' However, in my case where I do not have the opportunity to try any of the bows I considering to purchase, would it be catastrophic to purchase a bow online based on the information (draw length, draw wt, etc) I have? 

I am down to my last two places to call - Sugarcreek Archery and Bethany Archery. I hope one of them pans out to have what Im looking for.


----------



## Trigun (Mar 27, 2005)

Buttersnaps, If you are sure that your draw weight and draw length, I suggest you visit this site and order bow from them, they are very good at kid and small size adult bow at very good price. 

http://www.maddogarchery.com/

Edmond


----------



## Buttersnaps (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks Edmond, I will give it a look.

Update: Maddog Bows looks pretty promising but there's a potential wait of 10 to 14 weeks. Ack .. I was hoping to purchase something more immediate.


----------



## Trigun (Mar 27, 2005)

That would be a long wait, how about those Black Rhino one piece longbow, very nice made, the model M-54 should be good for you at $155.

http://www.bows.net/blackrhino.htm

Cheers

Edmond


----------



## Cybercat (Aug 4, 2003)

Buttersnaps when I bought my first bow many many years ago I bought a used kids bow. It was a Martin Tiger. I suggest asking the local shops about a used bow. Many will have them but since you want a recurve they may not. 

My second and last bow ( I still shoot it) I bought without trying from the catalog. The only way I choose it was based on what was in store none in my draw weight or lenght so I went on balance in hand. Yes, you can buy without trying and be very happy.


----------



## Skip Smith (Jul 30, 2010)

Do not forget to consider used equipment the shops may have.

YOu can get good bows for good prices sometimes -but get help from the shop.


----------



## Buttersnaps (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks everyone.

The blackrhinos looks really good and the right price. I will put them on my 'to-consider' list.

Great news! I have come across 3Rivers archery and I will be driving 3.5 hours to see their show room on Sat. They have all the recurve / long bows in stock as well as in the different draw wt!!

Very excited.

Hopefully I will be able to confirm my draw wt against a real bow in-hand. Will keep everyone posted.


----------

